# "Eagle"



## avbill (Mar 20, 2008)

Good morning everybody,

Throughout several threads in penturning there has been a reference to "Eagle".  "Such as I received this blank from Eagle." or  "Eagle made some beautiful pens"  These references   let you assume somebody is called Eagle.  Within the different threads the writing has indicated that this person has died.  Are my assumptions correct?   My other question:  Is there a web page that has this persons work on it so I can study their work further? 

Bill Daniels


----------



## Nolan (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow just discussed about three weeks or so ago. I am certain if you do some searching we will find he is alive and fine and just got banned from the site. Here is a start to your reading.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=33153&SearchTerms=eagle


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2008)

He's not dead. 

I consider him a good friend. 

He was excommunicated.  He can be blunt.  

I'm sure others will tell you where he "hangs out" now.  I don't know the actual urls.

Search the IAP for "Eagle" and you will see most of his designs, they have been posted here by those of us who are fortunate enough to have succeeded in turning them. (Some are not difficult, others are)

Want to talk with him, PM me or GaryMG or Oklahoman or a handful of others.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 20, 2008)

Bill, 

Eagle also sells his blanks. Many of them are "one of's" or custom. Again, PM any mentioned if you want contact info for him.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 20, 2008)

This is kinda funny.. About once a month someone discovers the reference and starts this.  I have to say - ignoring the who drama part, his blanks are definitely something worth studying.  Having seen a couple in person, they are unique.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 20, 2008)

I've seen his work and it is very nice. As far as I am concerned, being blunt is okay, sometime prefered.


----------



## karlkuehn (Mar 20, 2008)

Be quiet, Johnnie, you talk too much.

You mean like that? [}][]


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm unfamiliar with the Eagle issue, but I think that a person can communicate his/her meaning and still self edit.  Too many times, particularly in online forums, people try to excuse being a jerk by explaining that they 'call things as they see them'.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Be quiet, Johnnie, you talk too much.


Pot, kettle, black ?!?!?!? [}][}]


I consider Eagle a true friend. He calls me on my BS to my face 
He hand-produces some of the most magnificent pen blanks I've seen.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 20, 2008)

Steve as you said your _unfamilair_</u> with the issue!!!Enough said.
I also consider Eagle a friend and his blanks are second to none,as Ed said contact Him,me,GaryMg and we'll put you in contact.  





> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with the Eagle issue, but I think that a person can communicate his/her meaning and still self edit.  Too many times, particularly in online forums, people try to excuse being a jerk by explaining that they 'call things as they see them'.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OKLAHOMAN_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by sbell111_
> ...


Take a breath.

My post was in response to Johnnie's.  I made it perfectly clear that it was not about Eagle.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 20, 2008)

This topic comes up so often maybe a link in this thread would be helpful

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35016


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by avbill_
> 
> Good morning everybody,
> 
> ...



Bill,

Nah, Eagle's not dead, just smells a bit funny! 

Count me as one who calls Eagle a friend.  He is unsurpassed, IMHO, when it comes to one of a kind blanks.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 20, 2008)

Eagle has the ability to "see" or "know" what is inside of segments before getting there. Said another way - He has the ability to know what is needed to make the insides look like a masterpiece when he segments. And his blanks are like wonderful Christmas presents, that when opened, astound the recipient.

You might say he has an "Eagle Eye", even if he does smell, as Cav said!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/photo_album_cat.asp?sqldtl=1066

Here's his photo album. You can still view his work.


----------



## Bluewing92 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Gary, you say Eagle calls you on your BandSaw.  I donâ€™t recall seeing a video-phone attachment on it the last time I was in your shop.  Is it a simple upgrade?


----------



## fiferb (Mar 22, 2008)

I received this link in an email. I think you'll be impressed.

http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=294111&ck=


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 23, 2008)

Bruce that link is only the tip of the talon!
As you know that is some of his earlier work and what he does now puts that to shame.  I think he makes these just to see folks squirm when drilling and turning them.

We too call him friend even while talking politics and religion.[]  Our lives are that much richer with his friendship.

Mike & Linda


----------



## BrentK (Mar 23, 2008)

Can you still get blanks from eagle.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrentK_
> 
> Can you still get blanks from eagle.



Brent, yes, Eagle does custom blanks  PM me for his email addy.


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure what all of the secrecy is about?  His email addy is listed on his web site. 

http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=294111&ck=

email address replaced with link to web site -- Jeff


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Not sure what all of the secrecy is about?  His email addy is listed on his web site.



No secrecy, just impolite


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 23, 2008)

What's impolite about repeating something that is posted on a public web site??  

Seems reasonable to assume that if william didn't want his email addy generally known, he would not have made it available on his own web site??


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If anything, Randy is giving Eagle a plug. I guessing he'll sell a few blanks from this. Any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 23, 2008)

FWIW, the "cryptic" way Randy planted the address can still be decyphered by some of the more advanced spambots. For that reason, I've asked Jeff to correct all such references in this thread. Having such references on one's own web site is one thing, but posting it elsewhere only compounds the problem.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Billy, I corrected my faux pas and contacted Jeff also


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> What's impolite about repeating something that is posted on a public web site??
> 
> Seems reasonable to assume that if william didn't want his email addy generally known, he would not have made it available on his own web site??



I have a website?  Why didn't anyone tell me?  Is it a good one?


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> Thank you Billy, I corrected my faux pas and contacted Jeff also



No thanks necessary, Ron... except to you for making the correction.


----------

